# Can dogs eat pasta?



## sheldon&shelly

hi 

just making pasta bake for dinner and lots of pasta left over so was wondering if dogs can eat pasta

if they can is it safe for any age of dog?

Thanks


----------



## illyria

Yes they can but not too much because it can make them get fat. Plus some dogs can be allergic to wheat apparently.


----------



## charlottej1983

my dogs eat pasta, they normally have pasta and tuna (in sun flower oil) as a treat on occasions (or if i run out of arden grange)


----------



## sheldon&shelly

ok thanks: victory:

is it ok for any age dog?


----------



## lizardloverrach

watch out though i found any time my dog ate pasta type stuff she got the runs....not pleasant! 
therefore she dosnt get anything like that anymore! 
maybe just try a teeny tiny bit


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I used to cook either pasta or rice for custard on the advice of our vet after he couldn't tolerate dog food, he was fine with it but wiz who is now in the same boat as custard, can't eat pasta, he's limited to rice. Try a little bit if it's got no onion in it.


----------



## feorag

My husband's GSD had a very delicate stomach and couldn't eat any meat at all! My husband boiled a bag of pasta and a bag of coley fish, put it in a large tupperware box and cut it into squares and Amber ate a square each meal! that was all he could eat that didn't just go straight through and out the other end in liquid form within an hour!


----------



## GUINEAPIGS4LIFE

my dog eats pasta occasionally and shes fine with it :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

If a dog has a bad belly it's best to give it pasta. They love pasta and cheese. If you change dogs food that can upset their tummies so sometimes best to stick to one food. Shouldn't be any worries though.


----------



## Kerriebaby

so long as it has no sauce on it then its fine...mine often have pasta/mashed spud or rice


----------

